# Tesco deals on DFDS



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just seen a Link to clubcard deals - DFDS

On the caravan Club forums. seems to apply to Dover - Dunkirk and Nercastle - Amsterdam, 3 x values, similar to the tunnel.

It says "coming soon" , not sure when it starts?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Please?

Do Tesco Clubcards work in the Continental Tesco stores?

Does spend on Tesco credit cards accumulate points when used on the Continent?

Can the points be used when booking the ferry/tunnel starting on the continent or only starting in UK?

Geoff


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

just booked my trip 3 or 4 days ago, damn will have to go again !


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don't know about the collection of points Geoff but on the tunnel the trips have to start from the UK


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Clubcard*

Hi

1) Your Tesco Clubcard is only valid in UK stores.

2) If you spend money overseas with your Tesco credit card, yes you get points on the spend but you also get a conversion/admin fee as with most credit cards. A fee free card is a better bet (saving about 3% on average) and is a "better return" than the points earned on spending.

Russell


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Clubcard*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> 1) Your Tesco Clubcard is only valid in UK stores.
> 
> ...


Thanks Russell - those were a couple of points I'd been wondering about. We only shop at Tesco occasionally, but they've got a filling station convenient to us. So, by coincidence, I signed up for a Tesco credit card today - that's if they'll give me one. :lol:

Our points on the standard clubcard had been growing rather slowly, and since the system has worked extremely well for us a few times in the past using the tunnel, we really need to build up our points.

BUT, you're quite right - there is a significant currency conversion loading for using the card abroad. So we always take another one for overseas, that has a zero loading and provides net exchange rates.

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Use your Tesco CC for EVERYTHING in the UK and pay it off each month. That's what I do and it works pretty well.

However as has been pointed out before if you use a cash back card you will accumulate savings faster, you just have to remember to "siphon off" the savings every so often whereas Mr Tesco sort of does it for you.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> It says "coming soon" , not sure when it starts?


Thanks Mike, good spot.

I emailed Tesco and they have just replied that the deal will be available on their website at the end of January. :thumbleft:

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for updating Pete. It might be useful for some, but I prefer the Tunnel!


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Morning all. Just checked with Vicky at Tesco Clubcard dept. and she says the only way we can use our points this year is either Stena to Hook of Holland or Eurotunnel to Calais. I was hoping they would offer P&O or a cheap ferry......

She says they are not offering DFDS this year (contrary to an earlier post on here. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Janet,

The link that Bognormike provided earlier is now dead so perhaps the deal has fallen through.

If so it is a shame as I would probably used it a few times.

 

Pete


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

The deal has stalled but both sides are still talking and might yet happen by end of feb


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Just be aware of the costs.

We do use Tesco deals a lot and Eurotunnels new booking system for Tesco Saves around £8 for posting Special Delivery.

I have just bought some tokens off my Daughter for face value. She converted them into Deals. But we have not made a massive saving and we have to post to Stena Special Delivery, then pay £10 Flexi and £10 booking fee.

TM


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Sideways86 said:


> The deal has stalled but both sides are still talking and might yet happen by end of feb


However - I've just been to this site http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=4078&sc_cmp=aff_1736887&sc_cmp=aff_1736887 and there's no mention of the deal being called off or postponed.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

We looked at that also but when we phoned to enquire what exactly they offered across all ferries 'Vicky' said no to DFDS. Meanwhile we have booked P&O Ferries thro the CC Club as that was the best deal. 

We are not booking anything for further in the year until hopefully DFDS get sorted out.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just had this from Tesco.....

Thank you for your email.

Stena Line is on our Web Site and they do Harwich to the Hook of Holland. DFDS is not available at present but is coming soon and they will be doing Newcastle to Amsterdam.
We only do P&O Irish Seas and they do not do France or Holland.
Hope this helps.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I've just checked the Tesco site out and as far as I can see the offer is for Dover to Dunkirk, and Newcastle to Amsterdam, but Motorhome and Caravans on the Newcastle to Amsterdam ONLY


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree with JLO waste of time for us !


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

See this previous post for the link....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1828442.html#1828442

Pete


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Just booked DFDS Dover Dunkirk return for last week in May for £108 return, made payment by Paypal with no charges. Saved our clubcard points for the tunnel during TDF
Pretty good price for a large motorhome up to 10 metres.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I just discovered I could not have used my points for this crossing anyway.
Not yet available to motorhome/caravans


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think that's what we have been saying!


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I've just spoken to DFDS. the vouchers are not for the Dover routes. 

The only discounted rates they have for motorhomes are through the caravan club at the moment.


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

A pity there isn't a DFDS option for Calais or Dunkirk for a MH, using Tesco vouchers, in competition to the Tunnel. 

May have brought their prices down, or points conversion rates back up  .....please, nice Tesco/Tunnel peeps...?!

Going back to one of the earlier posts, I've found using the Tesco credit card abroad does attract a commission charge like someone posted, but the euro rate they use is good enough to (after commission) match the Caxton cash card euro rate - in itself one of the better rates.

I know coz I'm checking most days and only top up when it's 1.18 or above! Tesco CC transactions more than match, most times...

And you get the points on transactions too, it seems? OK by me!

Happy MH-ing

John


----------

